Ask HN: How can Higher Kinded Types help in domain driven design? - truth_seeker
======
Benjmhart
Higher kinded types create a context arlu d the types(and ultimately the
values) they wrap. This can type classes which implement a the same function
in different ways for the same value wrapped in a different higher kinded
type, for example. So if your domain deals with values in two contexts, and
you want to manipulate them using a common language, higher kinded types are a
pretty great way to achieve that. They also enable parametric polymorphism,
and that creates a LOT of predictable behaviours for free, which in turn
allows you to automatically derive typeclasses, interfaces, and theorem proofs
in certain situations.

------
djdjj
I don’t mean to be rude, but maybe pick up a book and try to find out
yourself?

